# Home Farm, Minley (May 2008)



## _Belial (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi all,

Spent the weekend down south, and met up with some friends. The son of one of the women suggested we take a visit to Home Farm, as his friends had been there the previous week and were really freaked out by this "haunted house".

I've not uploaded all the images yet, but here's a selection to wet your appetite  (click on image to get to flickr page to view larger)

A view of the main stable complex from beyond the fence






One of the publicly-accessible pen's or stables on the outside of the fence.






Inside one of the stables, i just loved the sign here and how nature didn't care what it said 






A load of weird "stuff" on the floor as someone stands in the doorway






A closer view of the stable blocks






Inside one of the houses (there were 3 houses on the complex), halfway up the stairs






Eerie shadows in a distant window through the barn






A few doors along a corridor (compulsory urbex shot )






Collapsed roof in one of the buildings.






And finally, number 18, one of the houses on the site which is supposedly haunted. There's 11 images in the set for number 18, so please click on the image below to see + read the whole story.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow, that was one scary story you set up there!   Excellent set of photos and a great set of buildings too. Phew, I'm still shaking!


----------



## _Belial (Jun 3, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wow, that was one scary story you set up there!   Excellent set of photos and a great set of buildings too. Phew, I'm still shaking!



Thanks Foxy, It was a great place to visit, and definitely one to revisit at night I think, with a warm flask and some coloured gels for the flash


----------



## KingElvis (Jun 4, 2008)

Very nice indeed, would make a fabulous residence if you had the money.

Excellent pictures too


----------



## Sabtr (Jun 4, 2008)

Very interesting.  It's a big site and such a waste. It would make a fab home for someone. I bet there's a lot more to see at this place than meets the eye.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 4, 2008)

I want one of these nearer me! Lovely atmospheric shots!


----------



## Mr Sam (Jun 4, 2008)

wow some lovely shots there!


----------



## statler (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi is this place near or part of Gibralter Barracks on minley road?? quite local if it is and would like to check to out, it looks really good


----------



## BeckyBoo (Nov 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the story of this haunting - I've looked on Flickr and iother than photos - cannot get the the bottom of the story  - I tried Googling and to no avail - so please can someone shed some light on this and I'm very interested, Thanks.
*
Official Website run by myself dedicated to restoring on old (and once derelict) former Somerset & Dorset Railway Station. Registered Charity No. 1087161
http://www.shillingstone-station-project.co.uk/*


----------

